# calling all Ipad owners



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Anyone got one? If so is it really as good as it looks? Any cons as I've seen lots of pro's already? I am a little worried about the touch screen getting dirty/scratched or broken.

WE need a new laptop & are thinking of gettign an ipad instead, good idea?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

anyone got any feedback at all??


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I haven't got one but I know quite a lot about it (I sort of work in the industry) and I know quite a few people who have one

I'm not sure it would make a great replacement for a laptop but it rather depends what you mostly use your laptop for. The ipad is great for browsing the web, storing/looking at photos, watching videos etc but is not so good for typing so if you use your laptop for lots of emailing/blogging/responding to FF (!) then it might not be so good for you. Also memory capacity smaller than most laptops I believe so depends how much stuff you want to store on it

From what I've observed, most people with ipads have them as an addition to a laptop/home computer and not as a substitute - which to me seems like a lot of money to spend on something which is 'another' tech gadget rather than replacing something you have already

Laptops can be had so cheaply now as well that from a cost perspective you're probably better off just getting a new laptop.
On the other hand, the ipad does look lovely, and for viewing content and the web etc it's a great experience, really smooth, easy to use and fun. 

So kind of comes down to your priorities really...hope this has helped a little bit

Oh, also note that between now and Xmas the market is going to be flooded with 'pads' or tablets from other companies - mostly I would expect somewhat cheaper than Apple. They may or may not be as good, but there are lots of them coming, so it might pay to wait a while and see what else becomes available....

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

For me although they look great they don't have a USB connection to plug in so I will wait until another generation


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

JJ1 does that mean you can't connect to a USB printer


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes, it would mean that PW.

Personally I think the Ipad is a lovely gadget but that's it. There's so many things that it can't do that I have to wonder what the point of it is? You can't play flash programmes on it (which an awful lot of animated/video/game web content is based on) and it doesn't have the storage for much more than that and you can't multitask on it like you can a computer. It's somewhere between a large Iphone and an elaborate e-reader with added photo/video elements. If you use if just for web browsing, it would proablby do (but you could buy a netbook for less than half the cost) and it not adequate for any realistic computing needs (and you could buy a fairly decent laptop for the price).

There's a really comprehensive review of the Ipad here: http://www.ubergizmo.com/15/archives/2010/04/ipad-review.html which has a section on the end about what could be improved.

C~x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks Caz, I think I will wait for an updated version that can multitask & has a usb connection as we would need to connect a printer & add photo's via a SD card or cable


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I might be wrong but don't you have to hold it all the time or does it come with a stand? It doesn't look very comfortable.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

you can buy a stand, also proper keypads etc but that seems to defeat it's purpose really


----------

